# normal breathing for a hatchling red foot



## kellya31 (May 10, 2018)

Hello Tortoise lovers.
This is my first post here.
I received a hatchling red foot yesterday..he/ she is as cute as can be. soaked him as the breeder said when he got here. I fed him/her a tiny piece of fruit, a dandillion, and some romaine lettuce. He was hungry and after awhile he ate while in his habitat when he thought I wasn't around. He did have a bowel movement yesterday.
My question is he is not so interested in food this am. He took a couple bits then crawled off. My main concern is he has fast breathing and his throat moves alot wth the breaths, also his front legs move up and down some with the breathing. That is when he has his head tucked in. I don't hear wheezing.
Is this normal for a 2 month old tortoise?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 10, 2018)

Torts don't have a flexible rib cage so when they breath the legs often move, working somewhat like a billows. The throat flexing is also normal. When they are smelling this is more prominent. I have heard that when they breath in they draw the air into their mouths and "taste" it in a similar way as a snake.
Your little fella is gonna be nervous at first and want to explore in his own way. Other than your daily routines of feeding, cleaning up the enclosure, and a daily soak it will be good to leave him alone for the first week to let him settle in.
Look in on him frequently to make sure that his exploration hasnt gotten him flipped over or anything.


----------



## kellya31 (May 10, 2018)

Thank you so much for the reply. The fast breathing was making me nervous. This is our first tortoise so I am very much a novice, even though I have did a ton a lot of reading it still isn't as good as getting advice from experienced pet owners. I feel much better now.
I have been peeking in one him but I have tried to leave him alone as much as possible not to stress him.
My son named him/her Bobby.


----------



## ascott (May 10, 2018)

kellya31 said:


> Hello Tortoise lovers.
> This is my first post here.
> I received a hatchling red foot yesterday..he/ she is as cute as can be. soaked him as the breeder said when he got here. I fed him/her a tiny piece of fruit, a dandillion, and some romaine lettuce. He was hungry and after awhile he ate while in his habitat when he thought I wasn't around. He did have a bowel movement yesterday.
> My question is he is not so interested in food this am. He took a couple bits then crawled off. My main concern is he has fast breathing and his throat moves alot wth the breaths, also his front legs move up and down some with the breathing. That is when he has his head tucked in. I don't hear wheezing.
> Is this normal for a 2 month old tortoise?



Yes.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 11, 2018)

I got my first RF in January. Although he's not a hatching he's about 5 inches. Mine breathed the same way at first, I think it might be a nervousness thing. What I can tell you is it took him awhile to get settled in. It was atleast a month or so before he developed a normal routine and ate regularly.


----------



## kellya31 (May 11, 2018)

Hi Toddrick

Good to know. I did his soak and put him back in his enclosure.He did eat last night for my husband when he wouldn’t eat for me in the am. Maybe he just prefers evenings. His breathing is the same. I was starting to think he came with a respiratory infection or cold.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 11, 2018)

I wouldn't fret to much. I worried the same when I got mine. I could be wrong but maybe they like to smell around a lot when their surroundings change?


----------



## kellya31 (May 11, 2018)

Must be so. He did one big yawn again this am. I listened for wheezing again and looked for bubbles or runny nose. Nothing there.
This is like having a brand new baby human. Lol. I watch him like I did my kids. I even have a babysitter at night, my family. Gosh I hope they don’t start asking to be paid.
In all seriousness though, I try not to mess with him a lot right now.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 11, 2018)

Well congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## kellya31 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks !
Is this your first tortoise ever?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 11, 2018)

I had an adult Redfoot and box turtles when I was a kid that due to circumstances had to get rid of. I've had water turtles for awhile but this is my first tortoise in I guess 25 or so yrs. This is him


----------

